# gute Rolle für Matchrute



## Angel-Suchti (22. Juli 2009)

Hey Boardies!
Ich würde gerne mal von euch wissen, was ihr so für Rollen an euren Matchruten habt. 
Ich habe mit der Corcast Match 4pi gute Erfahrungen gemacht
Und mit der Abu Ultracast. 
Wie siehts denn so bei euch aus?#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

An meiner Matchrute hängt ne Spro Passion 710 mit der ich äußerst zufrieden bin.
Schnurverlegung, Größe, Einstellbarkeit der Bremse und Laufruhe sind gigantisch, obwohl die Rolle nichtmal teuer ist.#6
Übrigens kostet eine Ersatzspule aus Alu gerademal 5 Euro, weshalb ich mir gleich 3 nachgeordert habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

Noch besser darüber von der Bremse sind die 4000er Matchspulen, und die 4000er Größe paßt mir gut für 4,2m Rute.  Die gibts für viele dieser 4000er Rollen, bis hin zum bekannten Match-Modell der RedArc 10401M. 
Finde diese besonders weiche und hochwertige Bremse in der Matchspule einfach genial. 150m 0,18mm Mono passen drauf, das ist auch ausreichend und die Spule schön flach. 

Eigenlich viel zu gut  mit den Carbon-Tex Scheiben, aber was tut man nicht alles um die leichte Montage 500g mehr ausreizen zu können. Macht einfach Laune, und der Sound beim Karpfen ist top!


----------



## CptHaddock (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

Hi,

wenn man sich mal so in der Szene der Profis umschaut (zumindest derer, die nicht durch Teamzugehörigkeit an bestimmte Marken gebunden sind und selbst bei denen ab und an) wirst Du nur einen Hersteller finden: Shimano.

Bei einer 4,20er Rute ein 4000er Modell, bei einer feineren 3,90er auch mal ein 3000er Modell.

Nonplusultra ist die 4000er Shimano Stradic GTM RB, die ich auch selbst an meiner 4,20er Speedmaster Dynabalance fische. Geniale Rolle, der Hammer. Dieses Modell fischen auch fast alle Profi-Matcher, die ich so kenne.

Wer etwas weniger augeben möchte: 4000er Shimano Super GTM RB. Die steht der Stradic in kaum etwas nach.

Und wer noch ein wenig sparsamer ist: 4000er Shimano Exage. Ich fische davon eine 3000er an meiner Bolo und bin auch sehr zufrieden, obwohl man den Unterschied zur Stradic in Bezug auf die Laufruhe und die Haptik schon merkt.

Gruß

Der Cpt.


----------



## Borg (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

Ich hab an meiner Match ne Daiwa RSI 2000 und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Aloha (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

Ich habe an der Match die 4000er Shimano Super GTM RB und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## da Poser (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*



> bis hin zum bekannten Match-Modell der RedArc 10401M.
> Finde diese besonders weiche und hochwertige Bremse in der Matchspule einfach genial. 150m 0,18mm Mono passen drauf, das ist auch ausreichend und die Spule schön flach.


Ah wo wir gerade den Experten hier haben, ist das ein anderes Bremssystem als bei der Ecusima/ Applause? Könnte man eine solche Matchspule auch auf einer der oben genannten einsetzen oder würde das nicht funktionieren?
Gesetzt den Fall man könnte die 4000er Matchspule auf einer 4000er Ecusima oder Applause verwenden, wäre die Bremsleistung dann schlechter?

mfg
da Poser


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

Ich fische 2 spro passion und bin sehr sehr zufrieden|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*



da Poser schrieb:


> Gesetzt den Fall man könnte die 4000er Matchspule auf einer 4000er Ecusima oder Applause verwenden, wäre die Bremsleistung dann schlechter?


Nein, das geht, ist ausprobiert, und dank FD nimmst Du die Bremse in der Spule ja mit, bremst dann genauso. Kannst Dir also auch für 12,90 EUR einfach eine 4000er Matchspule dazuholen, mit rotem Spulenrand oder ohne. Die Ecusima reicht an der Matchrute ja auch locker als Basisrolle aus, die Applause ist eigentlich voll überdimensioniert!


----------



## Backfire (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

ich benutze an einer "Sportex Exclusiv Match" (3.9m)
diese http://www.raubfischjagd.de/product....html&XTCsid=624a18ec7b793f7baac14d80d4c05945
rolle mit .18er mono.

mfg Backi


----------



## Bream'er (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

also ich fisch zweimal die mitchell match 4000 (die rote) kann die nur empfehlen 
den die rolle hat eine der höchsten übersetzungen ( 7,2 mein ich) und zieht ca 105cm pro kurbelumdrehenung ein 
dazu werden 4!!! ersatzspulen geliefert mit verschieden fassungsvermögen 
die man schnell wechseln kann (so wie bei der 300x) 
hat ne heckbremse und wiegt 360g und im i-net bekommt man die schon zwischen 40 und 50 €


----------



## gründler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

3 x die Rote Super Match 7.2 =#6

2 x die Schwarze Super Match 7.2=#6

1 X die Cormoran Corcast Match Frontbremse
=
Ist ok aber hat einen Nachteil das Schnurr sich ab und zu um Spule wickelt,nicht oft aber kommt vor. 

lg


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*

Die Browning Carboxy Classic und die High Speed. Sehr empfehlenswert, wenn man per Backwinding drillen kann und will.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: gute Rolle für Matchrute*



Backfire schrieb:


> ich benutze an einer "Sportex Exclusiv Match" (3.9m)
> diese http://www.raubfischjagd.de/product....html&XTCsid=624a18ec7b793f7baac14d80d4c05945
> rolle mit .18er mono.
> 
> mfg Backi



Die Rolle find ich geil, hab ich noch nie zuvor gesehen.
Die techn. Daten/Eigenschaften versprechen eine hochwertige Rolle.
Sowas von Shimano rausgebracht und du zahlst das zig- fache.
Wie ist die Schnurverlegung bei dem Röllchen?


----------

